# Hygrophila SP. Roraima...



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I keep them in this grow out tank, does anybody else keep them?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice pic, Orlando. It appears to be a low grower from the shot, is it?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Bert,

Yes it is a very low grower. It creeps on the ground like a snake forming very manageable bush like plant......
Its very easy growing, and very easy to tame.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Is there anybody else who has this species? And with pictures to compare?
Ive seen a few here and there but none of them seem to mach the look and texture of the picture above..????

Regards, Orlando


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I've never kept this one but the PlantFinder does list it as being the same as Hygrophila sp. 'Porto Velho', although I cannot attest to this.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I have seen this. But they don't even look the same. The leaf margins are totally different looking as well as the petiole having tons of soft hairs with a purple tint.
That being said, I believe they are a different sp. I could be wrong, but from what my own eyes can see they are not the same.
I do have both species in different tanks, and side by side its night and day.

Regards, Orlando


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I like this plant, both for its color and leaf texture and more so for how it grows low and dense. 

My 30 is due for a tear down and rebuild, I'm going to have to go off and search for this plant at the local spots. 

The write up in the Plant Finder mentions that it is still uncommon here in the United States. Makes me wonder if I'll be successful in my hunt. 

Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

PM me 

Orlando


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm currently using this plant in my current scape.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thankx Houseofcards, would you happen to have a good picture of it?

Regards, O


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

orlando said:


> Thankx Houseofcards, would you happen to have a good picture of it?
> 
> Regards, O


Here's a pic of it in the foreground of my setup. Looking for a macro lenses for my camera so this is the best I could manage right now:


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

what an amazing plant!! is it a hybrid or is it a species for itself? Name suggests it comes from the Roraima state in Brazil...?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I just got a sprig of this at the AGA convention auction. I'll let you know how it works out in my tank.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Mine just forms a very dense carpet under high lighting. I gave all of it to my buddy, and he had it growing in mineralized soil with different lighting, and still grew as a thick carpet.

We'll see how it holds up in my new tank; I will be "re-getting" it early next week. I doubt it will have any problems in the new tank. I will check back with a pic in a few weeks time.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

orlando said:


> I have seen this. But they don't even look the same. The leaf margins are totally different looking as well as the petiole having tons of soft hairs with a purple tint.
> That being said, I believe they are a different sp. I could be wrong, but from what my own eyes can see they are not the same.
> I do have both species in different tanks, and side by side its night and day.
> 
> Regards, Orlando


I've seen plants in person several times that were supposed to be 'Roraima' and they looked exactly the same as 'Porto Velho'. Do you have something different? Sure, it's possible. I just haven't seen what I consider string enough evidence that that's the case. I'm currently growing a few of these plants emersed so I can get a better idea of what's what. I'm leaning toward the 'Porto Velho' being a _Staurogyne_ (waxy leaves emersed, densely pubescent stems above and below water, etc). More on that later, but if we can work out a trade or something so I can grow yours too, that would be cool.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> I've seen plants in person several times that were supposed to be 'Roraima' and they looked exactly the same as 'Porto Velho'. Do you have something different? Sure, it's possible. I just haven't seen what I consider string enough evidence that that's the case. I'm currently growing a few of these plants emersed so I can get a better idea of what's what. I'm leaning toward the 'Porto Velho' being a _Staurogyne_ (waxy leaves emersed, densely pubescent stems above and below water, etc). More on that later, but if we can work out a trade or something so I can grow yours too, that would be cool.


 Thank you for this offer, I would be very happy to send you a baggy. I have sent a few to UF and a few other friends and Im still waiting. Ive been hard at this for months and need some closure soon.
Shoot me your mailing address and they will be on there way..

Regards, Orlando


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

If you've got any for sale, shoot me a PM~


----------

